
Windows 10 – v20.04 released (May 2020) - maverick74
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO
======
eberkund
Title should be build 2004 not v20.04

~~~
maverick74
Yes, you're right!

It was a bit "à-lá-ubuntu" but it was intentional as i thought it would bring
the topic more attention. :)

